# Moving Avocado



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Well it is time to move Avocado. Sh has been on the dining room table since I got her in a 16-16-24" cage. Quarantine is long over and to make room for tomorrow I have set her up in an 18-18-36" cage. I put her same grapevine perches and toys and slinky in the new cage also kind of like they were before. She does not like to be messed with. She was trying to bite me like she does Linda. She did the other day also when I was giving everyone some fresh veg. mash and she did not like it and let me know . It is funny because if I put any veg in as a piece when I am cooking she will devour it. 

Any way she was on the table so she is passed a million times a day and I often say "hi baby" when I walk by or "hi Avocado" and stop and she preens my finger or at times she goes to the bottom corner and wants me to stick my hand inside and scratch her head. 

As I was changing her things around today to the new cage as she was trying her hardest to BITE ME she said "hi baby" . So not sure I said "hi baby" and she did again also . She said it about 6-7 times and said something else of which I wasn't sure what. So Lovebirds talk? Wow .

The birds I tried to get to talk don't and her, well, she does. She is only going to be moved about 2 ft from where she was up onto a half wall between the kitchen/diningroom and living room so we will still pass her a million times a day and we will actually see her more .


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

wow, she sure is adorable sounding. that is awesome that she is getting a new cage. i am sure she will enjoy the extra room. everytime i read about her, it makes me want a lovebird.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Well, I have to say your Avocado is very talented!! It's really rare for a lovebird to mimic words or even other bird's calls. 
I raised my Khaleesi, have always been with him (we are very closely bonded) and talk to him all the time and he has never uttered a word nor anything resembling a word.


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

It sure shocked me but there was no doubting what she said as she repeated it a few times "hi baby". It was in a deeper harsh tone but very clear. I will try and video it some time.


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*Rick that is too cute!! Except fir the biting part of course, that was probably no fun for you 

It sounds like she has hit the terrible twos and is pushing your buttons, while bringing out the typical adorable side to ensure you keep her around at the same time. Brilliant *


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Well since moving her she would not eat. I put a chile pepper in her bowl, which is on the bottom, and she looked at it and then said "hi baby" to me when I was putting it in . So that was cool but she would not go get it. I looked at her old cage and realized I had paper under the grate and in this cage the paper was on top. So I moved it under and she went right down and ate. Silly girl, instead of saying "hi baby" she should of said "move the paper please" . Things would have gotten moved sooner.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*LOL, that is too cute, Rick! I am sure she is way too cute to be upset with her for the biting part
Pictures please if you can!*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*that is so adorable! I did not know lovebirds could talk either  I agree with Dee, updated pics please! *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Budgiekeet said:



Well since moving her she would not eat. I put a chile pepper in her bowl, which is on the bottom, and she looked at it and then said "hi baby" to me when I was putting it in . So that was cool but she would not go get it. I looked at her old cage and realized I had paper under the grate and in this cage the paper was on top. So I moved it under and she went right down and ate. Silly girl, instead of saying "hi baby" she should of said "move the paper please" . Things would have gotten moved sooner.

Click to expand...

When she DOES say "move the paper, please" I hope that Linda is nearby to catch you when you faint! :laughing:

I think it is SO cool that Avocado is talking! What an extremely smart little girl she is.  I'm looking forward to finding out what phrase she learns to say next.*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Rick...cool stuff, especially the talking, and I agree with the ladies...pics would spruce this thread right up...


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Oh wow Rick,my little Avocado is such a smart little girl , she is just precious...I've loved her from the very first pic you posted (she looks just like my Sugar that passed), how great that she is talking, can't wait to hear what she picks up next , hopefully she grows out of the biting though


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

How cool is that! Avocado as she seems, is one of the rare lovebirds that talk!   I would love to see her talk to you like that! So videos/photos please!!


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Linda went to work this morning and left a note that said "hi baby 4 times this morning". So she has heard her now also. Now to get it in a video


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Rick have supplies ready you might be in for a long wait, you know what they are like when you want them to do something. :fingerx:roud::speechless-smiley-0


----------

